# battery clip screw for Ruhla quarz 32768



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

has anyone got a spare one of these please its the small screw that holds the battery retaining clip and i summise completes the circuit to allow the watch to run cheers.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I've got loads of tiny screws that have been nicked from various scrap watches over the years. I'd be happy to send them all to you to try, and if one fits you can keep it and send the rest back to me if that helps?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'd go with Davey's suggestion. Although there are plenty of variations the one that you had will most definitely be found in other models, brands, etc.


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

that would be great i am just concerned as its a Quartz that if i put the wrong one in i may damage it its in lovely condition too.

But i think its the only way i can go with it ...very kind of you Davey thanks very much


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

No problem mate, PM me your full name and postal address and I'll pop 'em all in the post to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

many thanks


----------



## Jonmarkel (Oct 1, 2011)

just so you can see the watch i am talking about lol


----------

